# شرح برنامج web page maker



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

:t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39:

سلام المسيح مع الجميع 
نبتدي الشرح وهو اساسيات البرنامج وشرح القوائم 
اولا فتح البرنامج 
من زر start اختار programs وبعد كدا اختار web page maker 
وافتح البرنامج ....... شاهد الصوره للشرح 
 



http://rapidshare.de/files/16289009/untitled1.bmp.html
ستجد الشاشه الافتتاحيه هكذا كما في هذه الصوره







هذا الارقام تشير الي شرايط البرنامج وهيه شرايط بسيطه 
1- هو شريط القوائم وهو سهل جدا وسيتم شرحه في هذه المشاركه 
2- وهو شريط الادوات وهو الذي يخلي السايت بتاعك روعه 
--------------------
​


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

قائمه file 
------

من نافذه البرنامج اختار file من فوق ستظهر لك هذه الصوره 






وقائمه file القائمه التي تستخدم في فتح ملف جديد او ملف من تصميم الشركه او رفع الموقع الي الشركه المضيفه .
 وهذة الارقام يتم شرحها كالتالي :- 
1- لعمل مشروع جديد اي تصميم سايت جديد .
2- الشركه نزلت كام تصميم من اصدرها دوس عليها واختار اي تصميم و عدل عليه براحتك .
3-open وهو فتح ملف محفوظ سابقا من تصميمك .
4-حفظ الملف .
5- هيه حفظ الملف كتمبلت او كتصميم خاص .
6-هيه تحويلك لصفحات تصميمك لملفات html لكي ترفعها بواسطه الاف تي بي منجير اذا كنت لا تحب بالرفع من داخل البرنامج .
7-هو استعراض لتصميمك قبل ان ترفع سايتك او تجربته بمعني اصح بروفه .
8-هو مكان رفع الملفات للسايت الهوست او المضيف .
9- ارسال الصفحه المصمه بواسطه الايميل . 
++++++++++++++
انتظروا المزيد مني في شرح قائمه page​


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

*لم يتم شرح قائمه edit لانها غير مهمه ولن تعتمد عليها كثيرا 
------------------------------------
قائمه page
في نافذه البرنامح اضغط علي page ستظهر هذه الصوره ....*

*



*

*قائمه page غير مهمه قوي ولكن فيها حاجات جديد عاوز اعرفكم عليها
1-add new page وهي لاضافه صفحه جديده وسط مشروعك 
2-remove page هيه لمسح صفحه 
3- site contines وهيه لادره صفحات السايت وسيتم شرحها في كيفيه رابط الصفحات ببعضها انتظروني قريبا
4- page properts وهيه لاضافه الخلفيات الموسيقه والخلفيات الملونه للصفحه .*​


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

احبائي انتهينا من الحلقه الاولي في تصميم المواقع وانا تحت امر اي استفسار وانتظروني في الحلقه الثانيه .


----------



## pola (28 مارس 2006)

انا اعتذر انى لم اكتب ان هذا الشرح منقول
و الصور من عندى
و اعدكم بتكملة الشرح قريبا من عندى


----------



## Michael (28 مارس 2006)

ربنا يباركك بولا على الشرح الجميل دة


----------



## pola (28 مارس 2006)

العفو على اية يا مايكل
انتم تطلبوا بس


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي


----------



## pola (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا ليكى

و يبارك فيكى


----------

